# Overture to OPC Presbytery on "Republication of Covenant of Works"



## mvdm (Dec 7, 2011)

A separate thread here on the P.B. was discussing Meredith Kline. The teachings of Kline's modern day proponents are sparking some ecclesiastical response. There is now an overture is seeking the appointment of a General Assembly committee to examine the issue due to the covenant confusion being introduced into the churches:

Overture Proposed to OPC Presbytery seeks Study on


----------

